# How can I update to Jellybean without verizon SIM?



## trojan (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought verizon galaxy stellar from ebay and am using it in India on non verizon network. how can I install the latest android OS on it?

Appreciate your time to respond.

Thanks


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

http://goo.im/devs/billard412/jaspervzw/I200_Galaxy_Stellar/jb-update.zip place on sd and flash via stock recovery


----------



## trojan (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks you So much!...Will try updating and will post here how it went.


----------



## Moth_Killer (Apr 12, 2013)

Um..I tried doing this but it didnt work. Is there anyway you can help me. I also don't have a SIM card for my phone and would like to get the Jelly Bean update.

P.S. I tried doing this method with and without root...both attempts failed


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

If you have root download goo manager, install a custom recovery, then flash it with that


----------



## Moth_Killer (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I've already tried flashing it with the twrp custom recovery and it still failed


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you unzip the file and flash the extracted jbupdate.zip? If it's the same one I used that was the mistake I made


----------



## Moth_Killer (Apr 12, 2013)

Nah I haven't tried that yet. I'll see if it works and get back to you in little while


----------



## Moth_Killer (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait lol I see what you mean. No I didn't flash the extrated VersIon of the jbupdate. it was still in .zip

P.S. the error that keeps stopping me from flashing is this "Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (Status 7)

Hope that helps


----------



## BigByte (May 27, 2013)

If you are flashing the above upate.zip while in earlier ICS it is likely to fail. If you are on LH ICS it will flash.


----------



## dr.faramroze (Apr 6, 2012)

Do not flash 4.1.2 JB on Samsung Stellar or data will stop working on SIM card.


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

dr.faramroze said:


> Do not flash 4.1.2 JB on Samsung Stellar or data will stop working on SIM card.


There is nothing like that . I have a stellar running 4.1.2 and have EVDO and 1X running with sim cards for RIL, TATA and MTS only 1X for BSNL cdma.


----------



## dr.faramroze (Apr 6, 2012)

This is good news. I have sold over 100 Stellars, but all had the same issue. Downgrade to 4.0.4 to restore data. Is there any tweak involved?

Sent from my N5100 Samsung Galaxy Note 8


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes sir, there is a small tweak to get the data up and running ... You need to downgrade it first , apply the tweak and then upgrade all the way to 4.1.2 .
I can guide you in and out of it....


----------



## kolkata (Feb 5, 2014)

[email protected] I am facing a typical problem on my galaxy stroller it is running on 4.0.4 and baseband version I200VRLH2.Reliance data (1x and Evdo)is not working.Only Tata Cdma Evdo is working.How to solve it? Please help.When trying to update my stellar by from external sd card, getting signature verification failed error.How to update my stellar?


----------

